# Pathology coding - Please guide me on the most appropriate code



## tarab524 (Jun 6, 2013)

Please guide me on the most appropriate code for the following summary:

BONE MARROW ASPIRATE SMEARS, CLOT, AND BIOPSY, LEFT POSTERIOR ILIAC CREST: Normocellular marrow showing active and orderly trilineage hematopoiesis. There is no overt morphologic or immunophenotypic evidence of lymphoma.

Opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tonyj (Jun 6, 2013)

tarab524 said:


> Please guide me on the most appropriate code for the following summary:
> 
> BONE MARROW ASPIRATE SMEARS, CLOT, AND BIOPSY, LEFT POSTERIOR ILIAC CREST: Normocellular marrow showing active and orderly trilineage hematopoiesis. There is no overt morphologic or immunophenotypic evidence of lymphoma.
> 
> Opinions are greatly appreciated!


What was the reason for the BmBx?


----------



## nkhoury (Apr 21, 2016)

*normocellular bone marrow with rare lambda-predominant plasma*

can anyone direct me where I can find ICD-10 for this description. Thanks


----------

